
Mother of all bike lights - eaguyhn
https://hackaday.com/2018/10/17/diy-arc-light-makes-an-unnecessarily-powerful-bicycle-headlight/
======
steve_adams_86
I love this! It looks dangerous as hell, but they're having a ton of fun
experimenting and goofing around. I had no idea you could get so much power so
quickly from batteries without something catastrophic happening. Also very
fascinating to see how resilient the graphite is under that kind of stress.

~~~
rhinoceraptor
You can find many interesting (and questionably safe) DIY 18650 packs used in
e-bikes, powerwalls, etc.

